# Υλικά Ηλεκτρονικών > PCB & Κουτιά Κατασκευών >  >  Πώς προστατεύουμε μια πλακέτα από οξείδωση?

## Stergios_[.gr]

Έχω στα χέρια μου PCB φτιαγμένες από φωτο-ευαίσθητες πλακέτες, και φοβάμαι μην οξειδωθούν. Πώς θα μπορούσα να τις προστατεψω? 

Η λακ μαλλιών, κάνει τίποτα?

Ευχαριστώ πολύ!

----------


## billtech

δεν επικασιτερωνεις τους αγωγους σου?
σολτερινη..και καλαι απο πανω....
και αμα θες μετα τους κανεις και μια πλαστικοποιηση με σπρει.

----------


## lastid

Κι εγώ θα σου προτείνω επικασσιτέρωση και σπρέυ πλαστικοποίησης πλακετών. Για την λακ δεν ξέρω αν θα είναι σταθερή στον χρόνο ή αν θα δημιουργεί ηλεκτρικά ή χημικά προβλήματα.

----------


## JIM_6146B

Δες εδώ 

http://www.emimikos.gr/shop/product....cat=397&page=1


το έχω πάρει και κάνει καλά την δουλειά του .

----------


## Stergios_[.gr]

Ευχαριστώ πολύ για τις προτάσεις.. Για επικασσιτέρωση, είναι ήδη αργά. Αν αρχίσει να οξειδώνεται, τι πρόβλημα μπορεί να υπάρξει μέσα σε 1 βδομάδα? αν ξέρετε...

----------


## billtech

για να καταλαβω.η πλακετα ειναι σε λειτουργια απλα οξειδωνετε σωστα?
παρε συρματακι τριψε την παντου οπου εχει χαλκο...σολτερινη και καλαι απο πανω...
εγω το ειχα κανει αυτο και δεν μου παρουσιασε προβλημα μετα η κατασκευη.

----------


## Stergios_[.gr]

Για να εξηγηθώ:
μου έφτιαξε ο φίλος Kopla 5 πλακέτες που χρειαζόμουν (μέσω UV-μεθόδου) και εδώ κ 4 μέρες ακόμα περιμένω τα υλικά από την Γερμανία, γιαυτό δεν μπορώ να συγκολλήσω πάνω τους. 

Οι πλακέτες έχουν αρχίσει να χάνουν την γυαλάδα τους (πουθενά πράσινο χρώμα πάντως). Ο Kopla με ρώτησε, και του είπα θα τα έχω άμεσα, και μου τις ετοίμασε για κόλλημα (έβγαλε το photo-resist και τις πέρασε με συρματάκι).. 

Τα υλικά ακόμα δεν έχουν έρθει, και εγώ αγχώνομαι.. Έλεγα λοιπόν να βάλω πάνω τους λακ, η οποία φεύγει με οινόπνευμα, για να καθυστερήσω λίγο την οξείδωση μέχρι να κολλήσω. Και μετά κανονικό πλαστικό από πάνω..

Καμία καλύτερη ιδέα? :Blushing:  Λέτε να πειράξει να περιμένω?

----------


## lastid

Αν έχεις πρόβλημα από την οξείδωση, αυτό μπορεί να είναι οι ψυχρές κολλήσεις. Αλλά για μία και δύο εβδομάδες δεν θα υπάρχει κανένα πρόβλημα, εκτός και αν μένεις σε σπηλιά ή αν εκεί που έχεις τις πλακέτες πρέπει να φοράς και τη μάσκα που έχεις στην φωτογραφία σου. :Smile:  Αν είναι έτσι, θα βοηθήσει να τις βάλεις μέσα σε πλαστική σακούλα.
Για την  επικασσιτέρωση που λέει ο bill δεν είναι αργά, γιατί δεν είναι η κανονική επικασσιτέρωση. Απλά βάζεις καλάι στην μύτη του κολλητηριού και περνάς όλα τα σημεία του χαλκού για να απλώσει ένα λεπτό στρώμα παντού.

----------


## gsmaster

Καθαρισέτες με οινόπνευμα και άφησέ τες. Δεν θα πάθουν τίποτα σε μια βδομάδα και ένα μήνα. Πρίν ξεκινήσεις να κολλήσεις, τρίψτες με σύρμα κουζίνας (ατσαλόμαλλο) και ένα ακόμα καθάρισμα με οινόπνευμα αν θες και είσαι έτοιμος. Μετά τις κολλήσεις υπάρχει ειδικό σπρέυ πλαστικοποίησης για πλακέτες για να μην χαλάσει το υπόλοιπο του χαλκού που δεν έχει καλάι. Και πριν τις κολλήσεις να ρίξεις απο αυτό δεν έχει πρόβλημα γιατί με την θερμοκρασία του κολλητηριού φεύγει και επιτρέπει κανονικά την κόλληση.

----------


## babisko

> Καθαρισέτες με οινόπνευμα και άφησέ τες. Δεν θα πάθουν τίποτα σε μια βδομάδα και ένα μήνα. Πρίν ξεκινήσεις να κολλήσεις, τρίψτες με σύρμα κουζίνας (ατσαλόμαλλο) και ένα ακόμα καθάρισμα με οινόπνευμα αν θες και είσαι έτοιμος. Μετά τις κολλήσεις υπάρχει ειδικό σπρέυ πλαστικοποίησης για πλακέτες για να μην χαλάσει το υπόλοιπο του χαλκού που δεν έχει καλάι. *Και πριν τις κολλήσεις να ρίξεις απο αυτό δεν έχει πρόβλημα γιατί με την θερμοκρασία του κολλητηριού φεύγει και επιτρέπει κανονικά την κόλληση.*



Σωστά, και αυτό γίνεται, μόνο που όταν κολλάς και καίγεται το βερνίκι μυρίζει κάπως.

----------


## Stergios_[.gr]

ευχαριστώ παιδιά! εφυγα αύριο το πρωί να πάρω σπρέυ πλαστικού! Μόνο σε καταστήματα ηλεκτρονικών ή και πουθενά αλλού?

----------


## babisko

Εγώ πήρα από το Practiker διαφανές σπρέι. Το έχει στα χρώματα και τις μπογιές. Τιμή δεν θυμάμαι, περίπου 5-6 ευρώ αν θυμάμαι καλά.

----------


## nikknikk4

απλά βάλε ένα στρώμα με σολντερίνη σε όλη την επιφάνεια της και πριν κολλήσεις τα υλικά  την σκουπίζεις μόνο με ένα χαρτί  
 εάν θέλεις  να φύγει τελείως τότε βαλε και οινόπνευμα 
 *η σολντερίνη έτσι κι αλλιώς είναι αντιοξειδοτική*

προτείνω κολλήματα χωρίς την σολντερίνη για να μην χαλάς μύτες στο κολλητήρι

----------


## leosedf

Cramolin PLASTIK και URETHANE RED. Το δεύτερο τρελή προστασία.

----------


## klik

για να μην οξειδώνονται μέχρι να τις κολήσεις, υπάρχουν και τα κοινά σακουλάκια (προτιμώνται τα επίπεδα και σκληρά)

----------


## ALAMAN

Αυτή η μάσκα που μπαίνει απο κάτω, στις εργοαστασιακές πλακέτες, δεν μπορούμε να τη βάλουμε κι εμείς?
Δηλαδή δεν υπάρχει κάποιος τρόπος να βάλουμε μια τέτοια στρώση στις πλακέτες χωρίς να καλυφθούν τα pads?
Πώς ακριβώς το βάζουν αυτό?

----------


## briko

με μεταξοτυπια

----------


## tzitzikas

> Για να εξηγηθώ:
> μου έφτιαξε ο φίλος Kopla 5 πλακέτες που χρειαζόμουν (μέσω UV-μεθόδου) και εδώ κ 4 μέρες ακόμα περιμένω τα υλικά από την Γερμανία, γιαυτό δεν μπορώ να συγκολλήσω πάνω τους. 
> 
> Οι πλακέτες έχουν αρχίσει να χάνουν την γυαλάδα τους (πουθενά πράσινο χρώμα πάντως). Ο Kopla με ρώτησε, και του είπα θα τα έχω άμεσα, και μου τις ετοίμασε για κόλλημα (έβγαλε το photo-resist και τις πέρασε με συρματάκι).. 
> 
> Τα υλικά ακόμα δεν έχουν έρθει, και εγώ αγχώνομαι.. Έλεγα λοιπόν να βάλω πάνω τους λακ, η οποία φεύγει με οινόπνευμα, για να καθυστερήσω λίγο την οξείδωση μέχρι να κολλήσω. Και μετά κανονικό πλαστικό από πάνω..
> 
> Καμία καλύτερη ιδέα? Λέτε να πειράξει να περιμένω?



πρασινο χρωμα δε θα βγει ποτε. εχω πλακετες απο χρονια φτιαγμενες , μπορει να μαυριζουν αλλα πρασινη οξειδωση δε βγαζουν.

----------


## klik

> πρασινο χρωμα δε θα βγει ποτε. εχω πλακετες απο χρονια φτιαγμενες , μπορει να μαυριζουν αλλα πρασινη οξειδωση δε βγαζουν.



 βάλτες πιο κοντά στη θάλασσα  :Tongue:

----------


## Stergios_[.gr]

Χαχα, δεν έχω θάλασσα αρκετά κοντά, αλλά φοβάμαι ότι για κάποιο λόγο έχω ανάλογη υγρασία.. Δεν ξέρω τι φταίει.. Και εμένα σκουραίνουν, αλλά δεν μαυρίσανε.. 

Τις πέρασα την Πέμπτη με σπρέυ πλαστικού Cramolin Plasti*K* και τώρα φαίνονται μονωμένες..

Υπάρχει αντίστοιχο spray για επικασιτέρωση? Πώς γινεται?

----------


## klik

Με κολητήρι ή κολητήρι θερμού αέρα καλυτερα.

----------


## sv9gph

τηληξε τις πλακετες σου με σελοφαν που ειναι και τζαμπα και υπαρχει σε καθε σπιτι.απλα πραματα και δωκημαζμενα.δεν περνα  οξυγονο μεσα και δε σου κανει οξιδωση.οταν παραλαβεις τα υληκα την ξετηληγεις και ειναι σαν καινουργια

----------


## lynx

> Λοιπον. Επειδή μένω Μαρούσι πάω στο Praktiker της Μεταμόρφωσης και το προιόν βρίσκεται στον τομέα των εργαλείων στο σημείο που έχει τα "ψεύτικα" κολλητίρια, τα πολύμετρα από την Κίνα με 30€ και τα φλόγιστρα. Είναι ένα μικρό μπουκαλάκι άσπρου χρώματος πάνς σε ένα χαρτόνι δεμένο με δεματικό μαύρο. Είναι μικρό έχει δηλαδή 50gr το μπουκαλάκι μέσα. Η εταιρία λέγεται LUX με λευκά γράμματα μέσα σε μπλέ τετράγωνο και το γράφει και οριζόντια και κάθετα. Το προιον ειναι γερμανικό και δίπλα απο το logo έχει ένα κολλητίρι στο χαρτάκι. Στην περιγραφή του στα κίτρινα ταμπελάκια με τις τιμές το λέει πέτρα καθαρισμού κολλητιριού. Κάνει 1,90€. Από πίσω λέει ότι περιέχει zinkclorid που αν καταλαβαίνω καλά είναι χλωριούχος ψευδάργυρος (Ζn). To αποτέλεσμα σε μία πλακέτα ήταν ένας καθρεύτης!!!!!! Έβαλα την πλακέτα πάνω στο σίδερο με τον χαλκό προς τα πάνω. Το σίδερο το έπιασα στην μέγκενη (κάτι σαν ματι κουζίνας το έκανα). Και αρχισε να βράζει αυτό και μετά όσο το σκουπίζεις γιαλίζει. Λίγο χρόνο όμως μην το αφησεις πολύ πάνω. Δεν το άφησα να στερεοποιηθεί. Απλά όταν άρχισε να βράζει το σκούπιζα παράλληλα με ένα πανί. ΠΡΟΣΟΧΗ ΣΤΟΥΣ ΑΤΜΟΥΣ ΤΟΥ!!!!
> 
> (Μην τα πάρετε όλα!!!!!!!!)



 
να συμπληρωσω και εγω οτι το προιον ειναι της PROFI, επισεις καλο
θα ηταν να γινεται η διαδικασια σε ανοικτους χωρους για τους
λογους που αναφερει και ο socrates82.


Μην τα παρετε ολα!  :Rolleyes:

----------


## Stergios_[.gr]

WOW Whiz, πολύ σωστή η παράθεση από τον Socrates82, ευχαριστώ!!

----------


## leosedf

> Αυτή η μάσκα που μπαίνει απο κάτω, στις εργοαστασιακές πλακέτες, δεν μπορούμε να τη βάλουμε κι εμείς?
> Δηλαδή δεν υπάρχει κάποιος τρόπος να βάλουμε μια τέτοια στρώση στις πλακέτες χωρίς να καλυφθούν τα pads?
> Πώς ακριβώς το βάζουν αυτό?



 http://www.bungard.de/content/view/65/80/lang,english/

----------


## Stergios_[.gr]

LEOSEDF, πώωωως το αγοράζουμε το GREEN COAT?

----------


## leosedf

http://cgi.ebay.ch/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?...m=260442767837
https://www.watterott.com/Bugard-Green-Coat
H απ' ευθείας απ την εταιρία.

----------


## sgoum

Photo0053.jpg
Ηρθαν σημερα :Smile: . Δοκιμες σε κανα 2 βδομαδες  :frown: 

Τα πηρα απο εδω
http://www.watterott.com/en/Bungard-Green-Coat

----------


## navar

χρήσιμο ! πρέπει να πάρω και εγώ ενα να σώσω καμία πλακέτα !!!
και δεν το λές και ακριβώ ! ξέρουμε για πόσες πλακέτες και σε τί διαστάσεις διαρκεί ?

----------


## sgoum

Δεν το εχω δοκιμασει. 
Θα προσπαθησω τις επομενες μερες να κανω καμια δοκιμη να δω τι λεει. 
Για διαρκεια παντως δε θα εχω απαντηση συντομα :Smile: 
Η συκευασια ειναι μικρη (150ml)

----------


## tasosmos

Εκτος απο το χρωμα και το flux που λεει οτι περιεχει δεν νομιζω οτι θα εχει διαφορα με τα κοινα διαφανα που κυκλοφορουν κι εδω με πολυ χαμηλοτερη τιμη (8,6€ τα 400ml).

Εξαλλου προσωπικα δεν θα εμπιστευομουν το flux που περιεχει το σπρει πλαστικοποιησης για να κολλησω smd, επομενως δεν νομιζω οτι αξιζει τον κοπο.

----------


## navar

εν ολίγοις πρώτα ψεκάζεις και μετά κολλάς ???

(ναι λογικό τώρα που το ξανασκέφτομαι αν ψεκάσεις μετά, θα τα βάζεις όλα !)

Τάσο υπάρχει κάποιο που έχεις δοκιμάσει και το προτείνεις ?

----------


## tasosmos

Συνηθως κανω μονο επικασσιτερωση ειτε με rosol ειτε με κολλητηρι κ σολντερινη. 

Σπρει πλαστικοποιησης εχω ενα αλλα σπανια το χρησιμοποιω, μονο για 2πλης οψης μιας που υπαρχει μεγαλυτερος κινδυνος για βραχυκυκλωματα. Δεν εχω δοκιμασει να κολλησω μετα το ψεκασμα οποτε δεν ξερω τι γινεται. Παντως δεν εχει καμια σχεση με την βιομηχανικη μασκα σε αντοχη, μπορεις να το ξυσεις σχετικα ευκολα απο πανω.

Παντως υπ'οψιν οτι ολα αυτα ειναι περισσοτερο για λογους αισθητικης, ο χαλκος δεν οξειδωνεται σε ολη την μαζα του μεταλλου οπως πχ ο σιδηρος αλλα μονο επιφανειακα επομενως η λειτουργια του κυκλωματος στις περισσοτερες περιπτωσεις δεν επηρρεαζεται απο οξειδωμενους διαδρομους. 

Η μονη λειτουργικη παραμετρος που επηρρεαζεται ειναι η ευκολια κολλησεων, αν εχεις κανει επικασσιτερωση ειναι αρκετα πιο ευκολο να γινουν κολλησεις απο οτι σε σκετο χαλκο και προφανως ειναι αρκετα δυσκολοτερα τα πραγματα αν ειναι οξειδωμενος ο χαλκος.

----------


## leosedf

Με χλωριούχο Κασσίτερο, Υδροχλωρικό οξύ και Θειουρία κάνεις ψυχρή επικασσιτέρωση, απλά το βουτάς και μετά απο 4-5 λεπτά έτοιμος.

----------


## tasosmos

Χμμ ενδιαφερον... το ειχα ψαξει λιγο παλιοτερα για επικασσιτερωση με χημικο τροπο αλλα δεν μου εβγαζε καλο αποτελεσμα με τιποτα...

Κωσταντινε αν μπορεις please δωσε περισσοτερες πληροφοριες, ακριβη αναλογια χημικων και καμια φωτο με αποτελεσμα αν εχεις.

----------


## navar

επικασσιτερωση αυτό εκανα και εγώ πάντα ! βέβαια πιτσιρικάς στο λύκειο ήταν πολύ ζόρικη για μένα διαδικασία, χρονοβόρα και με πολλή ταλαιπωρία ! τότε δεν ήξερα το flux και τα φυτιλάκια , και τα βραχυκυκλώματα πήγαιναν σύννεφο !

γενικά αν έχεις λίγη πείρα , καλό κολλητήρη με ικανοποιητική θερμοκρασία , και μπόλικο flux είναι λίγα λεπτά !

αλήθεια μιας και είναι σχετικό το θέμα , με την μέθοδο press and peel , μπορούμε να φτιάξουμε μια μικρή μάσκα με τα parts για την πλευρά τοποθέτησής ?

----------


## tasosmos

Ναι, υπαρχουν και μερικοι στο φορουμ που χρησιμοποιουν κατευθειαν το τονερ για μεταξοτυπια αντι για press n peel οπως για την πλευρα του χαλκου.

----------


## navar

> Χμμ ενδιαφερον... το ειχα ψαξει λιγο παλιοτερα για επικασσιτερωση με χημικο τροπο αλλα δεν μου εβγαζε καλο αποτελεσμα με τιποτα...
> 
> Κωσταντινε αν μπορεις please δωσε περισσοτερες πληροφοριες, ακριβη αναλογια χημικων και καμια φωτο με αποτελεσμα αν εχεις.



καθώς επίσης και τα κωδικά ονόματα τον χημικών ! και πού τα βρίσκουμε !
ας πούμε υδροχλωρικό οξύ είναι το "σπίρτο" και το βρίσκεις στα super market τα υπόλοιπα ?

----------


## leosedf

Θα σας έχω αναλογίες και λεπτομέρειες πάνω στο θέμα μόλις δοκιμάσω αρκετά και σιγουρευτώ για τις πηγές πρώτων υλών. Πάντως είναι το ίδιο με αυτά που πουλάν στο εμπόριο.

Υπάρχει και η επιχρύσωση αλλα εκεί θέλει κασσίτερο>παλλάδιο(για καλύτερη δουλειά)>νίκελ>χρυσό.

Ολα αυτά φυσικά χωρίς ρεύμα (electro less).

----------


## navar

> Υπάρχει και η επιχρύσωση αλλα εκεί θέλει κασσίτερο>παλλάδιο(για καλύτερη δουλειά)>νίκελ>*χρυσό.*
> .



στα 50.000 το κιλό περίπου ούτε για αστείο δεν το σκέφτομαι :P :P

----------


## leosedf

Βρε συνονόματε, λές όλοι αυτοί που κάνουν πλακέτες κινητών, μητρικές και άλλες πολλές να χρησιμοποιούν τούβλα απο χρυσό?
Υπάρχουν άλατα χρυσού και διάφορα άλλα που είναι πολύ πιό φτηνά.
Αν ήταν έτσι δεν θα κόστιζε μόνο 50 αλλα πενταπλάσια. Θα κρεμούσαμε μητρικές στο λαιμό.

----------


## orck

Τι κανουμε για μια πλακετα με τα εξαρτηματα της επανω που η ατυχια την εκανε να συναντησει την θαλασσα;
Η συγκεκριμενη επεσε στην θαλασσα και εμεινε εκει για 5 λεπτα πριν την βγαλω. Εχει σημαδεια οξυδωσης αλλα λειτουργει θαυμασια.
Τι μπορω να κανω;
Υποψην εχει εξαρτηματα smd και δεν νομιζω οτι θα μπορεσω να την τριψω.

----------


## leosedf

Αναρωτιέμαι τι έκανες με την πλακέτα στη θάλασσα.
Να την τρίψεις με γωνιακό τροχό εννοείς? Γιατί με πινέλο και κάποιο διαλυτικό σίγουρα θα μπορείς να το κάνεις, οινόπνευμα κλπ.

----------


## lakafitis

> Τι κανουμε για μια πλακετα με τα εξαρτηματα της επανω που η ατυχια την εκανε να συναντησει την θαλασσα;
> Η συγκεκριμενη επεσε στην θαλασσα και εμεινε εκει για 5 λεπτα πριν την βγαλω. Εχει σημαδεια οξυδωσης αλλα λειτουργει θαυμασια.
> Τι μπορω να κανω;
> Υποψην εχει εξαρτηματα smd και δεν νομιζω οτι θα μπορεσω να την τριψω.



Αμα αυτο λειτουργεί εγω θα πηδηχτω απο το παραθυρο. Τελοσπαντων μπορείς με μια οδοντοβουρτσα και οινοπνευμα να καθαρίσεις τα περισσοτερα αν και σιγουρα το αλατι θα σου εχει διαβρώσει καποια τμήματα.

----------


## leosedf

Δεν είναι πολύ άσχημα, καθαρίζεται.

----------


## orck

> Αμα αυτο λειτουργεί εγω θα πηδηχτω απο το παραθυρο. Τελοσπαντων μπορείς με μια οδοντοβουρτσα και οινοπνευμα να καθαρίσεις τα περισσοτερα αν και σιγουρα το αλατι θα σου εχει διαβρώσει καποια τμήματα.



Και ομως λειτουργει, συγχρονιζει κανονικα με τον πομπο του στα 2,4Ghz και δεχεται εντολες. Και εγω δεν το περιμενα να λειτουργει. Φοβαμαι οτι η οξειδωση θα προχωρησει πιο μεσα και μια μερα θα σταματησει να λειτουργει.
Το συγκεκριμενο ειναι δεκτης απο τηλεκατευθυνομενο αεροπλανο, επεσε στην θαλασσα, μεχρι να το βγαλει ο ιστιοπλοος εμεινε μεσα περιπου 5 λεπτα, καθολη την διαρκεια ειχε δυστηχως τροφοδοσια.

Θα δοκιμασω την οδοντοβουρτσα με οινοπνευμα. Μετα να ψεκασω καμια λακ; Σκεφτομουν και το WD40  :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## leosedf

Οπότε ας πηδηχτούμε απ' το παράθυρο.
Δοκίμασε αρχικά με οινόπνευμα.

----------


## Jimakos_Sn

Αυτό το έχει δοκιμάσει κανείς? Ωραίο φαίνεται το τελικό αποτέλεσμα.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SHDI18pIv68

----------


## paul333

αυτη τη μασκα με πρασινη επικαλυψη ειναι της octamex dynamask δεν ξερω αν συμφερει.

το θεμα ειναι αμα ακουμπησει κολλητηρι επανω μην αρχιζει και μαδαει.

http://www.octamex.de/shop/?page=shop/browse&category_id=5848924494118370762daa6f026e22f  7

----------

